# RAI today and question



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

I had my RAI today and so far so good. I was only told no hugging or close contact so I am in the house with my family and just not letting anyone get too close to me ( especially my 7 year old). Now I am reading stuff about people going to hotels and not touching the remote controls. I am also not cooking for the family and closing the toilet lid and double flushing. Should I be doing more? Should I not sleep in the same bed as my hubby? Did anyone elses doc say just no close contact???


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I kept my distance for at least 72 hours. I did touch things...I think that's ok. They worry about sweat, saliva, bodily fluids.
Sleep in a seperate bed. Flush 2 times and clean bathroom after each use.
I am 2 weeks out. It's a process but you will feel better.


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks runnergirl

That's what I am doing... No physical contact, but when I read about some people not touching the remote I kind of freaked. Now, I am just waiting for the " dumping" I guess.

The one who really doesn't understand is my dog. She I'd usually right ON me all the time and now I keep running away from her.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Chloe27 said:
 

> I had my RAI today and so far so good. I was only told no hugging or close contact so I am in the house with my family and just not letting anyone get too close to me ( especially my 7 year old). Now I am reading stuff about people going to hotels and not touching the remote controls. I am also not cooking for the family and closing the toilet lid and double flushing. Should I be doing more? Should I not sleep in the same bed as my hubby? Did anyone elses doc say just no close contact???


This is just too cute!! I am smiling!! It is my humble opinion that you should do exactly as instructed. No more, no less!! So far, it all sounds right to me!!

And good for you! I hope you are doing well!!


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

A lot depends on your dose... how many millicuries did you get? I'm scheduled for RAI in 2 weeks and will be getting 125-150.


----------



## runnergirl (Feb 6, 2011)

I had 20. Like it was said 72 hours. To address your dog question...
I have a dog. She was so weird because she actually stayed away from me! How are you feeling now? I am two weeks out and have had some new things happening but overall I feel a lot better! My neck is so sore and tender, which the dr said is normal.
Keep us posted on how you're doing!


----------



## Chloe27 (Dec 13, 2010)

Keepin chin up and runner girl

I had 15 millicures. I guess not a very big dose. And after exactly one week I must say I haven't felt anything too bad.... Just a sore throat/neck area.

I asked this question in someone elses post, but I'm not sure whether I will experience any dumping because I was on methimazole and already close to underactive when I had the RAI.


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I'll be having 125-150 so thanks for sharing, and I hope I'm not too worse than you


----------



## kcleaver (Mar 9, 2011)

Chloe, I thought I was going in next week to have this done (only to find out today I cannot because my labs are still too out of whack). However, because I thought I needed to prepare I did some research and found the following among others that were similar:

To reduce the risk of secondhand I-131 contamination, the congressionally chartered National Council for Radiation Protection and Measurement recently released more than 200 pages of guidelines for treating patients with radioactive therapies. They advise I-131 patients to:
•Avoid holding children for more than 10 minutes a day for 21 days after treatment.
•Sleep alone for a full two weeks after treatment or 30 days if your bedmate is pregnant.
•Stay as far from other people as possible.

Jean St. Germain of Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in New York, chairwoman of the committee that wrote the recommendations, says she and her co-authors tried to clear up the confusion.

Children and adults exposed to patients who are having Iodine 131 therapy should be taking Potassium Iodide to prevent uptake of radioactive iodine into their thyroid. It is very safe, very cheap, available through the internet (nukepills.com) without a prescription and has been FDA approved for that use since 1982. Potassium Iodide saturates the thyroid with stable iodine (only the thyroid is endangered by radioactive iodine), stopping its absorption mechanism. Any radioactive iodine that enters the body remains in the bloodstream instead of being taken up by the "topped off" thyroid and is eliminated as an excess through the kidneys. Simple, safe and effective.

Because I have 4 young children, I will be very cautious.

Hope your future is complication free


----------



## kpn_chin_up (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks kcleaver for the KI link.


----------



## randymorris (Mar 13, 2011)

Chloe27 said:


> Thanks runnergirl
> 
> That's what I am doing... No physical contact, but when I read about some people not touching the remote I kind of freaked.


Put the remote in a large zip lock type plastic bag and poke the buttons through the bag, thats what I am going to do with my isolation phone too, of course I tested this to make sure it works first, and it does.


----------

